# Hey



## Stephen Shikaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi.

Nice to be here. I dont own any mantids currently but plan on purchasing some in the sping. I currently keep some other exotic critters including geckos and snakes.

Hope I'll learn alot from this forum.

-Stephen


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome and glad to have ya. Please be sure to give the search feature a try for your basic questions.


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Stephen, and welcome. Glad to have you here!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 8, 2008)

Welocme to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## shorty (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm new here too. Always good to have new people in the hobby.


----------

